# Sparplanrechner erstellen



## trueman (2. Nov 2015)

Hi Leute habe ein Problem bin Neuling in diesem Gebiet und bräuchte Hilfe in Sachen Schleifen.
Habe eine Aufgabe bei der ich weiß wie ich sie lösen muss doch nur ein Problem habe mit den for-Schleifen. Ich weiß nicht genau wie ich das hin bekomme, das er mir die eingelesenen Jahre untereinander ausgibt und anschließend den Jahres Betrag mit dem Vorgänger Betrag zusammen rechnet.

Aufgabe Lautet Sparplan rechner erstellen:


Erstellen Sie ein Programm Sparplan für folgenden Sparplan:

Der Sparer legt ein Anfangskapital kapital an (z.B. 5000€).
Der Sparer überweist zusätzlich jeden Monat einen festen Betrag sparrate auf das Sparkonto (z.B. 100€).
Auf sein Guthaben bekommt er Zinsen zinssatz. (z.B. 1,5% jährlich) Die Zinsen werden monatlich gutgeschrieben.
Der Sparplan hat eine Laufzeit laufzeit (in Jahren z.B. 5 Jahre) Ihr Programm soll die obigen Größen einlesen und dann das gebildete Kapital ausrechnen.
Immer wenn ein Jahr um ist, soll das Programm eine Ausgabe machen.
Außerdem soll noch ausgegeben werden, wieviel insgesamt einbezahlt wurde.

Mein Code:

```
public class Sparplan {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub

        double kapital;
        double sparrate;
        double zinssatz;
        int laufzeit;
    
        double kapitalohnelaufzeit;
        double endkapital;
     
        kapital = In.readDouble("Geben sie ihr Anfangskapital an: ");
        sparrate = In.readDouble("Geben sie den überwiesenen Betrag an: ");
        zinssatz = In.readDouble("Geben sie jährlichen Zinssatz ein: ");
        laufzeit = In.readInt("Geben sie Laufzeit des Sparplans an: ");
     
        zinssatz= zinssatz / 100;
     
        kapitalohnelaufzeit = kapital + (sparrate*12)+((zinssatz/12)*12);
    
        for (int i = 1; i < laufzeit; i++) {
            System.out.println("Betrag : "+kapitalohnelaufzeit+" Euro");
        }
     
        endkapital = laufzeit * kapitalohnelaufzeit;

        System.out.println("Ihr eingezahltes Endkapital am Ende ihrer Laufzeit beträgt: "+endkapital+ " Euro");
    }
}
```


----------



## Flown (2. Nov 2015)

Verwende bitte das nächste mal Code-Tags [code=java]//Java-Code[/code]


----------



## Joose (2. Nov 2015)

Sorry aber deine Berechnungen sind einfach nicht richtig!

1. Liest du als Zinsatz ein double an. Wenn ich nun für den Zinsatz 1.5 eingebe wird der Wert nochmals durch 100 dividiert. Aber gut wenn man das weiß kann man es richtig eingeben => 115
2. Beim Kapital ohne Laufzeit rechnest du einfach irgendwas. Du nimmst dein Anfang Kapital, addierst 12 mal die Monatsrate und addierst(!!!) deinen Zinssatz dazu
Du rechnest "zinssatz/12*12" da kommt dann einfach wieder der Zinssatz raus 
Ansonsten gilt: Jedes Monat zahlst du etwas ein und bekommst Zinsen der neue Kontostand wird dann verwendet um die Zinsen für das folgende Monat zu berechnen usw.

3. Bei deiner Bank wäre ich gerne. Bei einer Laufzeit von 5 Jahren einem Startkapital von 5000€ mit dem Zinssatz 1.5% bekomm ich am Ende ganze 31.005,075€ raus 

Hier ein Link der dir verrät wie man sich die Monatszinsen berechnet: http://www.frustfrei-lernen.de/mathematik/zinsrechnung.html
Ansonsten verrät dir Wikipedia ebenfalls eine Formel um die Zinsen zu berechnen
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zinsrechnung


----------

